# Long term survival/emergency l food from Walmart?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

From what I'm reading you can order stuff that Walmart doesn't stock on the shelf's 
and pick it up at the store and pay no shipping.

Did you know they have long term food from Walmart? I didn't.
Thought I would share 
Long Term Food Storage : Emergency Food - Walmart.com

while your at it check this out also 
http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=survival+


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes.. It's decent and a reasonable price. If you order a certain amount they will deliver for free.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We are big fans of the Augason Farm products.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I wonder how the powdered honey is, didn't know that even existed. The prices seem pretty reasonable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Most of my larger cans of dry food is made by Holiday House. I also have a large supply of individual packaged 5 ounce meals from them in my stores. I buy it from Amazon and get free two day shipping with a prime membership.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The powdered honey is great. I use it in baking a lot. Some of the Walmarts in Wyoming stock a lot of the Augason Farms items. I have found if you check the Augason Farms site every few weeks you can find some great deals.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Powdered honey!?!? Really? I have learned something new today. That is a good thing. Do you reconstitute it (powdered honey) with water?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The super Walmart near me put 4 pallets on the floor at one entrance, three days later it was gone.

I had told someone about it, they went, and it was gone.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The Sam's Club website sells a lot of Augason Farms stuff, in all different varieties, and they are a little cheaper than Walmart.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

ReignMan said:


> Powdered honey!?!? Really? I have learned something new today. That is a good thing. Do you reconstitute it (powdered honey) with water?


Yes you can use water it doesn't have the same consistency as honey normally does. It is similar to a thick syrup.

I also use it in my homemade hot chocolate mix


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've noticed a lot of traditional food now comes in something similar to an MRE pouch. Spam,chicken,tuna is what I mostly see. There's other stuff but you have to look .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> I've noticed a lot of traditional food now comes in something similar to an MRE pouch. Spam,chicken,tuna is what I mostly see. There's other stuff but you have to look .


The only problem with those foil packages is they are not rat proof like a can.
My kid buys those packages with tuna. 
I just am wary about the products integrity.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not sure how it stacks up, but if you visit their website directly (Augason Farms) they are having a black friday/cyber monday sale 45% off.

One year of food is like $1000.

Its the standard american diet, so its more like 3mos of food. ;-)

I dug around some of the ingredients and its definitely post-collapse food that will get you through the winter. Lots of things you really don't want to be putting in your body as preservatives. Oh, and the meats are really expensive. I sell my whole pastured/organic chickens at $6/lb. They sell canned cubed breast meat for $55/lb. At that rate you could buy your chickens from me, buy your canner, your jars and store your own.

The convenience/piece of mind would be really nice, but I would save it for the immediate post collapse when you are stuck in winter and have no garden or are pretty low on stores. "Food of last resort" as it were.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The only problem with those foil packages is they are not rat proof like a can.
> My kid buys those packages with tuna.
> I just am wary about the products integrity.


A couple of comments:

SOCOM is correct and again stresses a reason for the proper containers for some of your food preps as applicable.

Honey is an important food item to add to your stores, it has many uses. I realize the comments here are relative to a dry form, but wanted to note that I store ample amounts of pure unrefined honey in my stores.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

From what I've gathered online, if you store honey properly it should last "forever". As well as whole wheat berries. I love raw honey.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Wal-Mart has good prices on Mountain House. They are about $1 per package less than online.


----------

